# All I got..



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Here is all I have been able to do lately. I have been experimenting with the toneboards and it's one step forward, one step back. Got a bucketfull of mistakes. These stoppers are all rock Maple, died black in a pressure pot. They sound great, but look, well, just weird. I'm not going to use them, but needed something for the pics. New stoppers are in progress.
Left to right, Hawaian Koa, Monkey Pod, and Ucalyptis. Don't like the fininsh on these much either. The BLO just darkened them, but didn't do much else. Next set will be brighter. Also dipped in water based poly vs. spar urathane. Not real impressed with the water based stuff. At least over BLO it just does not dry hard enough.

The second pic is a new call from Birdseye Maple for an auction at my Grandaughters school, one from the last piece of Mesquite I had, one from Spalted Ash and one from Spalted Maple, the last two are from GB wood.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks good ET!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

*Opps !*

Wrong pic in the original post. Didn't catch it in time to edit, sorry.
This one is better.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Those two on the left are my favorites!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

The one on the very left is commited to an auction for playground equipment at my grandaughters school, the second one is yours ! Ah, but there is a catch. You have to agree to be on the "Tail Gunner Duck Calls" Pro-team. No fancy shirt, no hat, no nothing, just the call. I may try to shame Tortuga, Bill and GB into joining you, but they may have more self respect than that.







If you do decide to join the team, that will give me a total pro-team staff of.....1.









Your call (pun intended).


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Man those look great to me. Expecially that birdseye but I love them all. I've never made a duck call or any other call, but would love to give it a try someday. Those are gorgeous..


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

"Tail Gunner Duck Calls" Pro-team

sounds cool, what do I need to do to get in


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

You already have a "Tail Gunner Duck Call", thus you are obviously highly qualified to represent these fine calls, so now all you have to do is lower your self esteem and your in! LOL ! As a pro team member, you may want to start wearing Camo for no reason what's so ever as is the norm with duck hunters. You can also start making comments from time to time like this.."Hey, did you hear that ? I swear I just heard a Wood duck hen!", or "Back before they outlawed lead shot, I used to drop every single bird I shot at!". Other than that, I can't think of anything else you need to do to be on the team.

Thanks for joining up !

PS
Do you duck hunt at all ? Just wondering


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

EndTuition said:


> . *I may try to shame Tortuga, Bill and GB into joining you,* but they may have more self respect than that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------------

LOL..I assure you I got absolutely NO SHAME !!!

Send me in, Coach...I already got my 'weapon'..LOL


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

*Opps's again...*



EndTuition said:


> The one on the very left is commited to an auction for playground equipment at my grandaughters school, the second one is yours ! Ah, but there is a catch. You have to agree to be on the "Tail Gunner Duck Calls" Pro-team. No fancy shirt, no hat, no nothing, just the call. I may try to shame Tortuga, Bill and GB into joining you, but they may have more self respect than that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holly cow, just noticed my wording above and what I MEANT to say is Bill, GB and Tortuga may have to lower their standards to join my Pro Team, not to join You !
Good lord, I hope you didn't read it the wrong way Trod.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> ----------------
> 
> LOL..I assure you I got absolutely NO SHAME !!!
> 
> Send me in, Coach...I already got my 'weapon'..LOL


You're in !
And by the way, you are getting an equipment upgrade Saturday!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

LOL COOL!!! I'm in

I dont duck hunt but rest asured it gets used. Mostly on Saturday Mornings when I go wake up my Daughter LOL So it is possible I use mine more than anyone else LOL I love it


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Glad to hear it! We may have to call yours the 'Reveille' model.

I gave one away to a man who hosts a father/son Pheasant trip in Amarillo each year for a group of us. His wife suggesed the second day of the hunt that she liked the antique fishing reel I gave him the year before MUCH better. She put the call behind glass before the hunt was over. This year. I'm going to give her a 'Healing stick' like you use to train dogs to stay at your side. He's going to love me for that. It may be my last invite.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL....I have no shame, I'll be on any team that will have me   

I'll even hang out with you and Tortuga


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

trodery said:


> LOL....I'll even hang out with you and Tortuga


Now that's taking a hit for the team right there !

You are in my friend!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

trodery said:


> LOL....I have no shame, I'll be on any team that will have me
> 
> I'll even hang out with you and Tortuga


Hey, me too, I'll be on any team also that would have me, but that isn't necessarily a good thing. However, I can hide myself for a little while but sooner or later, I come out of hiding.


----------

